# 22" Smallmouth



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sunday morning a group of us went wading. It was a perfect morning weather wise. Water was just about normal. Clarity was about 18". 
Using a chrome 2.5" shad crank bait one of the guys caught 4 over 18" the largest was 22" sorry for the blurry pic.]79301[/ATTACH]
I caught 27 fish total largest was 15.5"







There was a lot of wildlife out and about







That is a small bluegill in the snakes mouth
As far as location. We were in the Miami Valley on a river


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI: today I purchased a chrome crank bait. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

are you going to post a pic of that 22 inch smb. I would guess it weighed around 6lbs right?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

chris1162 said:


> are you going to post a pic of that 22 inch smb. I would guess it weighed around 6lbs right?


Id say atleast 6lbs.....id like to see it too. Thats a giant. There are dedicated smallmouth guys who have yet to hit 21". 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I got a 21 inch smallmouth last season and it was 4 lbs. I can't see 1 inch being 2 pounds but ya never know.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

By the way, here is a picture of the 21 inch Smallie









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

over the last 15 years have had several buddies get fish over 20" here in the Miami Valley and it seems at that point, they start to loose girth and just be "loooong" fish with big heads, obviously getting into old age for a beast that size so Id have to guess closer to 3.5-4.25 lbs, but that's only an educated guess gathered from my years of experience, lets get the pics up!!! Heck Im still trying to break 18.5 , would love to see big "healthy" fish from a local watershed!! I might also add that this time of year fish may still be in post spawn with a soft belly so that may add to a lower weight.

Either way, a true trophy!!

Salmonid


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm......, don't want to sound insulting, but this smallie looks more like 16 or 17 inch!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh. ok?!?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Britam..i love reading youre posts and seeing your pics...but with all do respect sir...thats just not a 22" fish..its a nice one for sure though


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

If it would have been me catching it I would haves the tape in the pic for verification. There were 3 guys that verified the measurement. I was not one of them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is an 18" another guy caught









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha!! I've got a ruler like that in my tackle bag!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

you gotta expect the skeptics on here to come out lol especially when you say anything 18" or bigger.. that being said it looks like a good fish but without the tape or something for size reference on the same plane as the fish (a friend of mine once measured my hand width from knuckle to knuckle then multiplied across the fish picture by cropping it..he was that skeptical haha) I wouldn't say 22 having seen a 20" that by the pictures would dwarf any other "20+" incher I've seen on this site


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I often use this ruler to measure my fish. Seems your buddies do too  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> View attachment 79329
> 
> 
> I often use this ruler to measure my fish. Seems your buddies do too
> ...


Love it, by that standard I must be state record holder, if not national. But hey I still get all gitty when I get something bigger than my thumb. And I got some stubby fingers

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

This was caught in MI by my wifes cousin last week, this fish was 21'' and 5.5lbs the picture doesn't begin to do the fish justice but you can tell what a 21'' fish looks like


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is a 21" 4lb smallie from CJ Brown


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Wellp that does it......im floating Ohio Brush Creek this evening. NICE fish fellas. I can only dream of smallies that big.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

This is a 23" smallie weighed in at 6 pound 8 ounce out of a river in Michigan . The one posted is a good size but dosent look close to 22". 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I also think the fish is much smaller than 22, but all of the pictures on this thread are pretty much inadmissible in court... One thing I will say is that the OP appears to be holding the fish tight to his body while the rest of you have either no or a skewed perspective.

They all look like beautiful fish. I'm just saying that none of my big smallies have ever looked nearly as good in a picture as they did in my hands.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

monsterKAT11 said:


> This was caught in MI by my wifes cousin last week, this fish was 21'' and 5.5lbs the picture doesn't begin to do the fish justice but you can tell what a 21'' fish looks like


I feel sorry for whatever species that fish brought extinction upon, that fish could feed half of the East side for approximately 4 days


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

treytd32 said:


> I feel sorry for whatever species that fish brought extinction upon, that fish could feed half of the East side for approximately 4 days


that fish was kept, I probably would have released it but hey, it wasn't my fish to decide, a fish like that isn't too uncommon in that particular body of water. There was some monstrous fillets off of it for sure.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

22" stream bass probably 5 lbs. 22" Lake Erie Bass 6 Lbs. River bass are more streamlined for fighting current every day.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There isn't even a chance that fish was 22" that's just funny 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> There isn't even a chance that fish was 22" that's just funny
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol.....best reply yet. Just no...hahahaha. I thought when he posted it, that it was one of the ones over 18" he mentioned....never crossed my mind that it was the 22.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I always did love these discussions some peoples guesstimates are a joke. 60% of the "18's" folks post aren't
Even 16 inches. I don't think people realize what a 20 inch river smallie really looks like until they LEGIT catch one. That's why I don't post pics anymore. But I have a library of 18 inchers on the computer and have 9 legit 20+ lifetime (pics of 7 of em)
Good thing no one really cares how big anyway, it's all fun



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Goin to bump the thread of my biggest

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

nice fish britam! I believe that it was 22" fo sho


----------



## tcoss (Aug 30, 2011)

regardless...still a nice fish and I bet it was a blast to have on the end of your line.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Easy now fellas, the man said that the other fisherman made the claims of 22", not him.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

big events said:


> nice fish britam! I believe that it was 22" fo sho



You must both get yer eye glasses and tape measures from the same place


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, the phrase "beating a dead horse" would apply here. We get it, it's not 22 inches.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

The smallmouth in my avitar was the exact length of an official golden rule; 22&1/2 in & weighed in @ 6# even. That should give some perspective on what 22" looks like.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Eight days of carrying on like a bunch of women phissing and moaning that the toilet seats are too cold.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

If only I had gotten on here sooner--I caught an 11" yesterday, and we could have used pics for comparison, lol. Anyway, congrats on all the nice bronzebacks I've seen in this thread.


----------

